# Surge verse riots? Anyone driving?



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

City has curfew though high surge? Trying to figure out risk verse damage? I drove last night though had to call passengers to see where they were going and cancelled a few due to protests and chance of damage. Anyone driving?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

18 minutes into the Los Angeles curfew, and this:


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Some cities are starting to shutdown U/L during curfew hours. NYC did it today.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes.
A few people WERE driving . . .

I don't think they are driving now . . .


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes.
> A few people WERE driving . . .
> 
> I don't think they are driving now . . .
> ...


Does Uber insurance cover riot related accidents? Might want to check on that before driving.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

I Have been driving everyday and making big money on only 10 trips a day or night , Night nobody will tip though but the surges are as high as $14.00 , some are $6.00 , I have been making all my money off promotions

I had to throw a guy out on 15th and Jfk , he was getting dressed in my back seat going to loot.. I heard him talking to his buddies then he mentioned i can't rob the uber driver cause they have my credit card , I said trip is over buddy , I'm not going down 15th and walnut , he jumped out.
my rides have been from $15 to $32 each trip


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

rondog2400 said:


> I Have been driving everyday and making big money on only 10 trips a day or night , Night nobody will tip though but the surges are as high as $14.00 , some are $6.00 , I have been making all my money off promotions
> 
> I had to throw a guy out on 15th and Jfk , he was getting dressed in my back seat going to loot.. I heard him talking to his buddies then he mentioned i can't rob the uber driver cause they have my credit card , I said trip is over buddy , I'm not going down 15th and walnut , he jumped out.
> my rides have been from $15 to $32 each trip


Wow It shows who is protesting and who is rioting


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> Wow It shows who is protesting and who is rioting


It has become far too obvious that the looters are questionable. There's got to be a conspiracy behind it, too many coincidences and questionable situations.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

I did 14 rides last night and pulled in $250.00 , the surges where huge


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

No drivers in sight right now... just scooters.


----------

